# Arrow Through an Apple



## theatricalme (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey there. I'm working on a scene in which one actor shoots an arrow through an apple on another actor's head (while blindfolded). I'd like to build an apple or rig a fake one to have the end of the arrow pop out of it when it is shot. I figure the easiest would be something spring loaded with a button for the actor holding it to push, but if you have better ideas please share! If you think that'd be best, what would be the best way to go about it?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## FACTplayers (Oct 17, 2011)

theatricalme said:


> Hey there. I'm working on a scene in which one actor shoots an arrow through an apple on another actor's head (while blindfolded). I'd like to build an apple or rig a fake one to have the end of the arrow pop out of it when it is shot. I figure the easiest would be something spring loaded with a button for the actor holding it to push, but if you have better ideas please share! If you think that'd be best, what would be the best way to go about it?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 
Having a spring loaded collapsed arrow inside of the apple was where my mind was going, too. Either that, or have the actor become a really good shot with a bow...


----------



## rochem (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't see this as a props issue. Just have the actor shoot the arrow as part of the onstage action. Much less potential for things to go wrong!


----------



## Grog12 (Oct 17, 2011)

In the back of the Wait Til Dark script there's an explanation of how they did their knife out of a wall. You could probably modify that for your use.


----------



## kicknargel (Oct 20, 2011)

Maybe something like the classic appearing cane magic trick. Similar to a chinese yo-yo made of sheet metal, with spring tension making it extend.


----------



## shiben (Oct 20, 2011)

rochem said:


> I don't see this as a props issue. Just have the actor shoot the arrow as part of the onstage action. Much less potential for things to go wrong!


 
This still seems the best option... When I was heavy into archery we had to do it at 15 yards... no people in the way tho...

Hows the project going?


----------



## 65535 (Oct 30, 2011)

For a knife through a wall trick we used a small pneumatic cylinder and 120psi air on a switch trigger to a pneumatic solenoid (2 position) fitted with flow control in and out for a slow retract fast launch.

I would never put it on someones head though or anywhere near it, the amount of force produced is rather extreme. 

Spring loading is a much better method, but keep in mind you deal with large forces when accelerating masses at high speeds. Also equal and opposite reactions, the apple will fall off the head unless held on with something else.


----------

